# Learning Arabic...



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi there!

I would like to learn Arabic and I do not know if search an Academy or an Arab friend.  
What do you think is better?


Cheers


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Would suggest formal education classes.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I second that (if you are serious about learning, of course...)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I think that you can learn faster with an Arab Girl Friend who is also interested in learning Spanish..like an exchange.

just an idea.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Arabic is not a simple language to learn. You can pick up general sayings and words from an arab speaker but the actual sentence structures, pronouns, verb tenses, etc really are not going to be taught easily thru general conversation. I have met a few western women who are married to locals/arabs and after years (and some of them years and years), still know just a few sayings and can pick out some words. 

If you really wish to learn arabic, suggest get a firm grasp on the basics. Check out the Dubai Knowledge Village. Then you can learn from hanging around arabic friends.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Agreed, but if they both decide diving in terms of teaching each other they will have to teach proper grammar as well 

I did not mean just convo at all


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Go to Eton. I learnt how to read arabic just with beginner 1.


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Reading and speaking are 2 different things. I guess its also the way you prefer to learn.
My wifey and I said we'd learn the local language when we got here, but haven't yet - still want to, but just seems difficult to fit it in.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would like to learn Arabic and I do not know if search an Academy or an Arab friend.
> What do you think is better?
> ...


You can also buy some books which will help you learn arabic such as "spoken arabic step by step" by john kirkbright MA.. It includes 3 cds and it is easier than my kullutaman book from egypt  ... But i would suggest that you go to some formal classes. you can start with the Arabic Writting. i get my classes in our philippine labour office in deira...they tied up with one local teacher in dubai to teach OFW here in dubai. maybe your consulate/ labour office does the same? I already finished the writing arabic and i already know how to write and read arabic.. I am now starting to learn to speak arabic... It is harder than writing it 

Goodluck...


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

I am ready for any help or any exchange 
Just send a PM to me and we suggest many thinks for you

Cheers


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Greetings,

For me as a local guy, I don't know all arabic structures and grammer (don't try to go very deep in them it's the hardest among all universe languages).

Classes would be better initially then friends may come after that.

Good Luck
Abdulrahim


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

*US taxes*



Jynxgirl said:


> Would suggest formal education classes.


Jynx- first i love your posts because you provide a nice salty negative opinion  Its good to hear some opposition and dislike for Dubai. It helps me realize that not everything is going to be perfectly peachy. 

Had tax questions for you since your from the US. I'll be getting a UAE tax free salary if I come there to work and will have to file with the US also. Did you file for this year? Are you paying anything in tax to the US? From what I read... if you make under 91K overseas you have file but likely will not pay...do you have any experience with that?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

NYdesignandtech said:


> Jynx- first i love your posts because you provide a nice salty negative opinion  Its good to hear some opposition and dislike for Dubai. It helps me realize that not everything is going to be perfectly peachy.
> 
> Had tax questions for you since your from the US. I'll be getting a UAE tax free salary if I come there to work and will have to file with the US also. Did you file for this year? Are you paying anything in tax to the US? From what I read... if you make under 91K overseas you have file but likely will not pay...do you have any experience with that?


Thanks. Rose tinted glasses are needed here in dubai for americans more so then brits it seems.

There is a tax thread about americans on here. Search is your friend  It hoovers around 90k that you can get the out of country tax exclusion... havent personally did overseas taxes in a few years as used an accountant for the last few years so not sure on specifics. It is in that thread. This year is just 'me' so is easier and will do it myself once again. It is easy if you dont have property and the rest of the stuffs to do it yourself.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:focus: :focus::focus:


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would like to learn Arabic and I do not know if search an Academy or an Arab friend.
> What do you think is better?
> ...


I think it largely depends on you, what sort of person you are i.e. do you relate more on visual, collaborative methods or do you prefer to be more intellectually challenged? 

Although I used to think of myself as a linguist, I quickly realised what a dunce I am as I've been trying to learn Arabic since 1995 and to date have amassed a massive vocabulary of around.... 10 words. I have tried all sorts of methods of self-study including a rather excellent set of 8 CDs from M. Farouk Al Malki, "How to say it in Arabic" which I intended to listen to whilst commuting from Abu Dhabi to Dubai. If I tell you that I'd forget the previous lesson by the time the next one had finished and I never progressed beyond lesson 2 in 2 years, perhaps you'll understand how thick I am.

What did work well for me was a more traditional approach with a wonderful Egyptian teacher in Nicosia who used a book and Audio Cassette "Mastering Arabic" by Jane Wightwick and Mahmoud Gaafar. What little Arabic I do retain dates back to those days and is a tribute to her incredible patience as I struggled to read a page from the various baby books she'd bring to class.

I think that you'll find that in most endeavours it is good to get a solid start and the collaborative effect of a focused class is normally a very good starting point. People keep raving about courses at the Trade Centre but I never investigated as they were quite expensive. Equally the people who I know have become good at conversational Arabic, have done so with the help of a tutor.

Good luck and do stick to it. It is worth it.


----------



## Rinad (Apr 7, 2011)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would like to learn Arabic and I do not know if search an Academy or an Arab friend.
> What do you think is better?
> ...


Actually in the university we had those meetings where we used to help western students learning Arabic and it works for both sides cause by that i should speak English to explain the meaning of the words.. i studied English literature and i helped few people used to study Arabic in my home country, especially when i study a play for Shakespeare and they study a sonnet for an Arab poet. that is the best way but i think you should work on both , having Arab friends and taking few courses in Arabic..
good luck ..


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

try this,,,,,,Learn Spanish, French, German, Italian and over 70 languages with Byki software.


----------



## rutherford (Jan 17, 2011)

I spent about 9 months full time learning classical Arabic (and still had plenty more to learn), then spent some time picking up the Syrian dialect.

If you ever want to read or watch the news, read books, magazines or speak with Arabic speakers from other parts of the world then you will need classical Arabic. Learning spoken Arabic (Gulf or whatever) will only get you so far and can be picked up quite easily through conversation practise with a willing local. However if you take the time to get a grounding in the classical language you will find it quite easy to understand all other dialects with a bit of work.

In summary 'properly' learning Arabic is tough, there is a lot of grammar to plow through and it is a huge language with lots of words to learn. That said it is hugely rewarding and has a beautiful order and logic which only becomes apparent after some time. I would recommend taking a month or two (which may be impossible depending on your situation) to take an intensive course as a few hours a week is not enough. Also Al-Kittab is an excellent resource.

Also, speaking a little bit of classical Arabic absolutely floors most Arabs; instant respect!


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a dutch college who was learning arabic in a class, as her (boyfriend) husband is from Leabnon... She was saying if you don't practice what you learn, you'll forget it...

One last advice, do not get an Egyptian teacher  they are nice and kind people, but they have a bit different accent from the rest of arabs


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> I had a dutch college who was learning arabic in a class, as her (boyfriend) husband is from Leabnon... She was saying if you don't practice what you learn, you'll forget it...
> 
> One last advice, do not get an Egyptian teacher  they are nice and kind people, but they have a bit different accent from the rest of arabs


I have to disagree with this comment. The head of Arabic at Eton is Egyptian and an excellent teacher, he covers all the dialects in class brilliantly.

With regards to classical Arabic that rutherford mentions, yes newspapers etc... are in classical Arabic and knowing classical Arabic may help with dialects (although I suspect living in a country surrounded by a dialect would achieve the same) but speaking it is similar to walking around and talking Shakespearian English. There's an extra level of conjugation which is really overkill.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I didn't say they are bad teachers... I said they have different accent of Arabic language... one clear simple is the (J-G) issue... for example the word (beautiful) in arabic is (Jamee) while for an egyptian teacher it will be (Gameel) where the G letter sound like in good... and this is a mistake...

Ask your teacher about this point and he will assure it.




zin said:


> I have to disagree with this comment. The head of Arabic at Eton is Egyptian and an excellent teacher, he covers all the dialects in class brilliantly.
> 
> With regards to classical Arabic that rutherford mentions, yes newspapers etc... are in classical Arabic and knowing classical Arabic may help with dialects (although I suspect living in a country surrounded by a dialect would achieve the same) but speaking it is similar to walking around and talking Shakespearian English. There's an extra level of conjugation which is really overkill.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> I didn't say they are bad teachers... I said they have different accent of Arabic language... one clear simple is the (J-G) issue... for example the word (beautiful) in arabic is (Jamee) while for an egyptian teacher it will be (Gameel) where the G letter sound like in good... and this is a mistake...
> 
> Ask your teacher about this point and he will assure it.


Yes I am fully aware of the G and J between Egyptian arabic and other dialects, my Egyptian teacher told me about it  We learn modern standard arabic, he doesn't use the Egyptian dialect in class.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

That would be strange to hear an Egyptian without turning (J) into (G) and (TH) into (Z) 



zin said:


> Yes I am fully aware of the G and J between Egyptian arabic and other dialects, my Egyptian teacher told me about it  We learn modern standard arabic, he doesn't use the Egyptian dialect in class.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It works much in the same way as how the rest of the arab world doesn't all say Joojle or Burjer Kinj


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

But we don't say Joojle 
But the way, I always wanted to visit Cyprus 


zin said:


> It works much in the same way as how the rest of the arab world doesn't all say Joojle or Burjer Kinj


----------



## sundance2009 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Learning Arabic*

I want to learn Arabic, mainly the spoken language. First off I am a old guy (62) so it's not going to be easy, also I'm an American and speak only English. The first thing I discovered is that Arabic is several languages in one. 

My first question is should I try to learn Arabic script at the same time as I learn the spoken language as many courses suggest?

Any ideas on the best approach to learning Arabic would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in Advance,

Steve


----------



## sundance2009 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hassli said:


> I already finished the writing arabic and i already know how to write
> Goodluck...



How long did you have to study to be able to write Arabic?


----------



## sundance2009 (Dec 7, 2009)

BTW, I don't live in Dubai, just visit from time to time.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> I had a dutch college who was learning arabic in a class, as her (boyfriend) husband is from Leabnon... She was saying if you don't practice what you learn, you'll forget it...
> 
> One last advice, do not get an Egyptian teacher  they are nice and kind people, but they have a bit different accent from the rest of arabs



If you think Egyptian accent is bad, then what about Tunisian, Maghrabi or even Syrian accents? I personally find some Syrian Arabic to be even more incomprehensible than some Egyptian accents ...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/75270-learning-arabic.html


----------



## jjr (Aug 28, 2011)

*free arabic lessons*

Hello - thanks for the tips for the books and Trade Centre but do you know if are still active the free arabic lessons at public libraries? 
Thank you!


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I would like to learn Arabic and I do not know if search an Academy or an Arab friend.
> What do you think is better?
> ...


arabic is an extremely difficult language-- complicated in terms of grammar and style and pronounciation and structure. you will NEVER learn the language accurately or correctly without some sort of formal instruction, be it once or twice a week. 

if you are able to take a class to teach u grammar and such, combining it with arabic speaking friends is the best way to learn (and how i learned!)

and remember, as with any language, practice makes perfect-- dont be embarassed or shy to speak and try-- you will be praised for ur efforts and people will appreciate u and love helping you out more-- and its the only way to learn-- by speaking as much as possible!


----------

